

ASK HN: How to become security expert - akon

I would like to become an security expert.  Can someone point me to where and what forums/irc channels most security gurus hang around?  And any recommendation on great security books worth getting hold of?  Thank you.
======
iamdave
Assuming you're talking about network security (and if you're not the
principles still apply), I would recommend nothing more than learning about
what you want to secure first. Learn about networkring, the ins and out of
networking. Where I went to school to even get into the network security
course you HAD to get an associates in the general networking course. In that
case, I'd look at the Cisco networking academy. (Http://cisco.netacad.net)

If it's software, the very same. Learn about the software you want to secure
FIRST.

------
cperciva
Start by reading code. Then go read some security advisories. Then go back and
read some more code.

Before you can do new work in computer security, you have to understand what's
been done already... and the only good way to do that is by reading advisories
and looking at the vulnerable code and how it got fixed until you say "oh, so
THAT'S what a <insert vulnerability type here> looks like".

